

Ask HN: What killer feature(s) are social bookmarking sites missing? - sw1205

What features would you like to see included in Delcious, Stumble etc? Is there a big gap in social bookmarking that has not been plugged?
======
IsaacL
No.

(Personally, I wouldn't try making yet another social bookmarking site. The
only way I can see of competing with the existing players is to market it
better so that you get users who've never heard of
Digg/Reddit/SU/Delicious/etc. Hint: Facebook app, viral features. But I'm not
sure how succesful at making money these sites are.)

------
kez
* Universal (cross-platform, cross-browser) synchronisation.

* Tracking my most-searched-then-clicked-on links, and showing them in a "Personal Top 10" stack for quick viewing, which in turn would be its' own bookmark folder.

~~~
koblas
What would be the implications of combining surfing history and bookmarking --
outside the "privacy" concern. If I noticed that you visited page X lots of
times should it be considered bookmark worthy?

~~~
kez
I'm not sure I would have many concerns over "privacy" with the number of
times I visit "CSS Colour Wheel" or my items tagged "cheatsheet".

It is not so much surfing history, but more a question of how likely I am to
want to go to a certain link when I visit my bookmarks.

------
TrevorBurnham
Full-text search over the pages you've bookmarked. For me, the Firefox address
bar (with its rapid search of your browser cache) has made sites like
Delicious obsolete. The only webapp I'm aware of that lets you do this is
Google Bookmarks (which is asocial).

I'm still waiting for someone to bring the pleasure of the Firefox address bar
to a social site. I created a webapp that does this last summer (Quocial.com;
I can send you an invite if you like, but be warned that I'm no longer
maintaining the site), but the technical difficulties of full-text search are
such that it really only makes sense for someone like Google or
Microsoft/Yahoo to do this. Or, Twitter could start crawling links and letting
you run full-text search over either your links or those of the folks you're
following (though I'd rather not make each and every one of my links public).

In short, the social bookmarking game isn't over yet. I firmly believe that
Delicious-style tagging will give way to full-text search. One of these days,
someone's going to nail it.

~~~
davidblum
Diigo does allow you to search the full-text of your bookmarks. Actually, it
is the only that does this that I know of.

------
mrduncan
I'd really like to hear joshu's (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=joshu>)
take on this.

------
Jlloyd
We have tried to take on the social bookmaking world with out site
www.favilous.com - we will take on board all these comments. Some people have
said they want to read links later; you can do this using our site. We also
introducing a Yammer type service for networks of people to bookmark and share
their bookmarks and documents with each other on their network. Thanks for the
comments-really helps.

------
kordless
I just installed Read It Later (<http://readitlaterlist.com>) so I can
bookmark links which are interesting tweets to my followers. They have an API,
which could be used to automate some of the work needed to prepare the tweets.

------
zzzmarcus
Diigo has about everything I want except a great iPhone app and higher
popularity.

------
pvg
The field is still so new you are better off actually implementing some
features you think are missing rather than taking surveys about them. Nobody
really thought anything was missing when del.icio.us started, either.

------
chaosprophet
The only issue I find is that the popularity of such sites seems to be
inversely proportional to the amount of interesting content in there. IMHO,
Pinboard (pinboard.in) solves this problem quite nicely.

------
edd
I think the answer is in why so many people are enjoying Instapaper. My
problem with delicious is that it's too hard to get links in to the damn
thing.

------
arnorhs
comments on links rss feeds of my links

